# Immigration to the US



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, I know this is irrelevant to a Mexico thread but just for kicks, I went to the US part. Compared to what I've read about visas and immigration to Mexico, those wanting to emigrate to the US have a lot more hoops to jump through and must pay a lot more in fees and qualifications. It is very, very difficult - and includes a lottery just so one can apply to try and get a Green Card.  !


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

*Immigration requirements*



FHBOY said:


> Yes, I know this is irrelevant to a Mexico thread but just for kicks, I went to the US part. Compared to what I've read about visas and immigration to Mexico, those wanting to emigrate to the US have a lot more hoops to jump through and must pay a lot more in fees and qualifications. It is very, very difficult - and includes a lottery just so one can apply to try and get a Green Card.  !




Supply and demand . There is a high demand for the U.S. and lower demand for Mexico . In fact Mexico encourages anyone with money to come to their country .


----------

